# 17 acres, small cabin for sale, Missouri



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I have 17 acres in Missouri that I bought to start my dream homestead. I will be putting it up for sale this summer. I am selling it because I am getting married, and he already has a place established. I will be sad to see it go, it is perfect for gardening!! It was formerly owned by Amish and when I bought it they told me they had not used any chemicals on the place, it had just been used to graze their cattle. I started to build a small cabin on it, just big enough for me. It is 16 x 18 feet, has a full walk out basement for food storage/storm shelter with a sliding glass door, and a loft for bedroom space. When we started digging for the foundation, I was really excited to see lots of deep black soil on top of the clay subsoil. The property is entirely fenced in with barbed wire fencing, and has a small pond. I did not get to finish the inside of the house, so the new owner will be able to finish the inside any way he/she wishes! Most of the electric/plumbing/ and insulation is done. It has spray foam insulation in the roof. This cabin would be perfect for any single people looking to start homesteading, or a couple. The house was built so that it could be added onto as well. If anyone is interested, please send me a pm! I can send pictures.
Thank you! 
Holly


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

It might be good if you could give the asking price. Hard to know if I would be interested unless I knew what area, and how much.


----------



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Humansville, Mo. I haven't got is appraised, so I'm not sure what price to put on it. I would be open to offers, if people want to look at it.


----------



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

I do plan on getting an appraisal soon though. Hopefully I can get down there in the next week or two


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Keep it for a hunting or fishing camp or just a vacation home.....


----------



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Asking 86,000 for this place, but price is negotiable. Like mentioned before it has a full walk out basement, with sliding glass door. The door has a set of blinds that go with it. The breaker box is in the basement and all breakers that we put in are installed. There are washer/dryer hook ups in the basement, as well as an electric water heater and pressure tank for the well. The well is deep, around 380 ft. When it was drilled they said the flow rate was 10 gallons/minute. It has a 1 hp pump installed. The main floor has 4 windows, 2 large ones in the living room, one in the kitchen, and one in the bathroom. It has another back door off the kitchen where we were planning on putting a deck or addition on someday. The bathroom has a toilet, vanity, linoleum, and some panelling on the walls. The drains need to be connected though. Trenches are dug for them, and the lagoon excavation was started. It is 10 minutes from Bolivar MO, a nice small city, and around 40 minutes from Springfield, MO. I also bought a fridge and riding John Deere lawn mower for the place so they go with it as well.


----------



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Also, the land is fenced all the way around with barbed wire fence, its got 2 entryways in it, one on each side. Both entryways have 2 gates that swing open. Also, there is a pond on the property that has fence around it as well.


----------



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Asking price has been reduced to 74,000. We are open to owner financing.


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

Your inbox is full, Riley. Still interested and when I can I will pm you my phone number.


----------



## K9Dave (Jul 4, 2014)

Are you having any luck selling the place. Wish I were in a place to move. Good luck. Keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not, but I haven't really tried.  The only advertising I did was this post. I really hate to sell it so I'm kinda dragging my feet a little bit. I do know we can't afford two places, so eventually I'll turn it over to my fiance to sell for me. He will probably do a better job lol.


----------



## riley17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Update: It is still for sale, and due to new circumstances in our life we are unable to owner finance anymore. Price has been reduced to 50,000. 
Thanks.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Any updated pictures?

Thank you,

QuietintheLand


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

What county is it in?


----------



## Ken_B (Nov 11, 2014)

LauraD said:


> What county is it in?


Humansville, MO is in Polk county.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Bumping this in the hopes that the OP will post some new pics, since the original ones look like they were purged.

QuietintheLand


----------

